# Small Puppy?



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

In the past week I read several posts about how big a puppy should be. The information that I could pull out of these is that this breed varies and that my pup was a little on the small side. June is 16wk old and 20lbs. I learned today that the European lines are generally smaller than American lines. How true is this? I'm not wanting a monster dog. I just want to make sure my little girl is growing well.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

thats not right, my 10 week old is that much, also American lines are smaller and lighter


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

German Shepherd Weight and German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Development

20 pounds at almost 4 months is a little small. What are you feeding? How big are mom and dad? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmmm.... It was the vet that told me this. Here are some pics. She wouldn't cooperate with me when I tried to get a profile of her standing. I'm feeding her Blue Buffalo puppy formula.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We have a ton of threads about puppy weight and size if you'd like to do more reading:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/138311-how-much-does-your-puppy-weigh.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/138904-how-small-your-pup.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...zation/138899-does-he-seem-small-his-age.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...33615-average-weight-4month-old-gsd-male.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

She doesn't look as dangerously underweight in the pics as the charts say she is 
I think those charts are to be used just for fun. You can tell if she's under or overweight by looking at her.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She looks like she's smaller boned too which would make sense for her weight. I can't see her ribs or anything, but if your worried add another 1/4 cup of food to each feeding and see if it helps. Dogs all grow at their own rates as well so she may just bloom later


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about your dogs size/weight.

how big are the parents and litter mates?

all of the Sheps are different. the guide lines
are to look at maybe not to think of as science.


----------

